# Best Bit for Eventing Mare?



## EventerGirl98 (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay, so I'm looking for a new bit for Desi. We mainly event, but we will be doing a little Dressage and Jumpers for training/fun. When we go xc jumping she is more excitable (she loves it!), so her eggbutt snaffle doesn't really do much good. She breaks at the poll just fine, and she's amazing on the flat (just a little forward moving, but once you get her warmed up she's awesome), jumping she likes to rush the jumps, but we are working on that. On xc she will go to the jump fine, then when we and, she will take off. She has problems turning on hills and likes to turn to the outside when circling.


P.S.
I like this bit. Myler Low Port Comfort Snaffle Horse Bit MB 04 | Dover Saddlery

I've used the bit above on young, green horses and I love it.


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 14, 2012)

Do you have an instructor or trainer you work with regularly?  If so, ask them.

I am jumping in a full cheek snaffle and it works well for my young TB.  I use a french link on a different horse.  The reason there are so many bits is there are so many variables.  Talk to your local tack shop to see if they have a rental program.  I can rent a bit for 3 days to try it out and then either buy or return.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Dec 14, 2012)

A lot of English riders end up with an estimable collection of bits through the years. I had a trainer that would switch bits every  few months or so just to keep her horses on their toes.

Best bet is to ask your trainer or just try and experiment with a few styles. 

Also, if your horse is excitable cross-country, a bit will NOT fix that. Only training will.  Please don't fall into the trap of trying more severe and more severe bits in hopes that one will magically slow your horse down.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 14, 2012)

I always used a loose ring french link snaffle with my 3day horse.  He was very easy going though


----------

